# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Un comité científico alerta del "colapso" de Doñana

## Salut

> *Un comité científico alerta del "colapso" de Doñana
> Un grupo de expertos remite a Medio Ambiente un duro dictamen contra el dragado del Guadalquivir. El informe reclama una "intervención rápida" de las administraciones para revertir una tendencia que amenaza al estuario y al parque*
> 
> No hay margen para segundas interpretaciones o lecturas matizadas. Sobre la mesa de la ministra de Medio Ambiente, Rosa Aguilar, hay un informe científico concluyente que señala que dragar el fondo del Guadalquivir para permitir que lleguen al puerto de Sevilla buques de mayor tamaño tendría un efecto negativo en el río, su estuario y el parque de Doñana. El proyecto de dragado, impulsado por la Autoridad Portuaria dependiente de Fomento, cuenta con el apoyo expreso de la Junta de Andalucía, que cree posible un dragado "sostenible". 
> 
> El informe de la Comisión Científica, realizado a partir de un estudio del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas, pide abandonar "definitivamente" la pretensión de dragar el fondo del río y no sugiere ninguna fórmula para hacerlo de forma inocua. En una frase alarmante, el dictamen pide la "intervención rápida" de las administraciones "de modo que se revierta la tendencia actual, que lleva al colapso del estuario y a la costa que de él depende, y por tanto al parque nacional de Doñana, cuyas marismas forman parte del propio estuario". 
> 
> Aunque el diagnóstico general sobre el estuario es poco halagüeño, el informe se centra en desaconsejar el dragado de profundización, que "se ha demostrado incompatible con la conservación del estuario y por lo tanto de Doñana". El informe sí admite los actuales dragados de mantenimiento en el canal de navegación, "aunque modificando sus condiciones de tiempo, lugar y magnitud" y bajo atento asesoramiento científico.
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/35361...apso-de-donana

----------


## Salut

Cachis! esto tenia que ir a "rios" : \

Que algun moderador lo mueva, po favo!

----------


## ben-amar

¡hecho! :Wink: 
Muchas gracias por la informacion Salut. 
Cualquier dia nos dicen que tienen que llegar a Sevilla los grandes super-petroleros  :Big Grin:  y que hay que ensanchar el cauce otros 200 metros (y si es posible llevar los barcos hasta El Tranco  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/andalucia/

Doñana solo puede regar 9.000 hectáreas
El plan de regadío advierte de que ya se usa el agua subterránea "ecológicamente asumible" - El crecimiento del regadío perjudica cauces, contamina y erosiona

RAÚL LIMÓN - Sevilla - 02/01/2011

Hace pocos días se cumplieron tres años desde que el Consejo de Gobierno acordó elaborar el plan de ordenación de regadíos en Doñana. Está preparado, pero no se ha abierto a exposición y alegaciones, pese a las demandas de los agricultores, algunos ayuntamientos y ecologistas.



Vista aérea de la desembocadura del río Guadalquivir y del espacio protegido de Doñana, rodeado de cultivos de fresas.- GARCÍA CORDERO


El documento, al que ha tenido acceso EL PAÍS, establece que sólo hay disponibles 35 hectómetros cúbicos al año, uno menos de los necesarios para abastecer 9.000 hectáreas. Sin embargo, el Plan de Ordenación Territorial de Doñana (POTAD) identificó 10.034 hectáreas de regadío intensivo en 2004 y los agricultores calculan que hay 13.852 hectáreas usando recursos hídricos. El documento incluye como propuesta normativa que "no se permitan nuevas autorizaciones de aguas ni superficiales ni subterráneas para regadío en las explotaciones que no estén incluidas como suelos regables". Esta es la clave en una zona dependiente del cultivo de la fresa, principalmente, y que Europa sigue de cerca porque está en juego el principal recurso de Doñana: el agua.

Las actuaciones previstas en el plan de regadío suman un gasto en 12 años de 29.852.300 euros a repartir entre las Consejerías de Medio Ambiente, Obras Públicas y Agricultura, Ayuntamientos, Diputaciones, particulares y comunidades de regantes. Un compromiso difícil de cumplir en época de crisis.

El plan, de 95 páginas y fechado en "noviembre de 2010", contiene un anexo con el programa de actuaciones y otro más con la propuesta normativa. Este es un resumen de su contenido:

- Objetivos. El plan incluye 17 objetivos concretos que se resumen en uno general: "Compatibilizar las oportunidades de desarrollo de este territorio, especialmente en materia de agricultura y turismo, con la protección de los excepcionales valores naturales de Doñana y el uso racional del agua".

Los objetivos completan y complementan los establecidos en el plan de ordenación de Doñana conocido como POTAD y por el Consejo de Gobierno para los recursos hídricos, la actividad agrícola, el medio ambiente, el paisaje, el patrimonio y frente a los riesgos.

- Riesgo. El plan advierte que el auge económico de la zona se produce al cambiar la agricultura tradicional por sistemas intensivos de regadío, circunstancia que genera un "equilibrio inestable por las tensiones e intereses contrapuestos".

El principal riesgo, el déficit hídrico, afecta a los ecosistemas de la zona y a las actividades productivas, ya que "inciden en el soporte fundamental para ambos: el agua". Una mala gestión afectará a la marca de los productos de Doñana, cuestionada en Europa con argumentos conservacionistas, y al atractivo territorial para el turismo.

El plan aboga por la conciliación de los valores ecológicos y socioeconómicos y propone un modelo de desarrollo sostenible que no afecte a los ecosistemas forestales y al sistema hídrico, en especial al acuífero 27, que ya presenta, según el plan de regadíos, "un balance negativo".

- Territorio y población. El plan de regadío dibuja un mapa para actuaciones que va desde Moguer y Palos hasta Almonte. El límite sur coincide con la parte septentrional del Parque de Doñana, la Dehesa del Estero y Montes de Moguer. El límite norte, el más conflictivo por ser donde se han detectado más explotaciones irregulares, dibuja un arco que pasa por Bonares, Lucena del Puerto y Rociana del Condado.

La población de los principales municipios afectados se eleva a 57.442 habitantes, según los datos del pasado año. Almonte concentra el 63%, aunque ha sido Moguer el municipio que más ha crecido desde 2004.

La población extranjera es de unos 25.000 durante la campaña fresera. Se tiene en cuenta en el estudio porque es fundamental en las explotaciones agrarias, así como lo es también el consumo de agua de la población de verano en Matalascañas (200.000) o la temporal que acude a la Romería del Rocío.El plan de regadíos de la corona de Doñana analiza numerosos aspectos interrelacionados, pero el principal es el bien más escaso: el agua.

- Recursos hídricos. Es la clave del todo el programa. El documento identifica claramente la superficie en regadío: 9.000 hectáreas de las que 5.530 corresponden a cultivos bajo plástico intensivos. Esta superficie requiere 36,54 hectómetros cúbicos cada año, equivalente a algo más que la capacidad máxima del pantano del Gergal en Sevilla. De esta cantidad, las aguas superficiales disponibles en la actualidad sólo pueden aportar 12,7 hectómetros cúbicos y los recursos subterráneos, 22,7. La conclusión es evidente: el agua existente es insuficiente para las 9.000 hectáreas. Sería necesario el aporte de un hectómetro cúbico cada año para cubrir las necesidades.

Esta cifra entra en colisión con las 10.304 hectáreas de cultivos intensivos de regadíos registradas en 2004 por el POTAD y se queda muy lejos de las casi 14.000 que los agricultores calculan que existen en la zona y que se nutren de extracciones ilegales que perjudican a todos.

Este es el origen de muchos de los conflictos en la zona: hay un "volumen finito" de agua que debe atender a las demandas agrícolas y a los ecosistemas, además de a la población, temporal o no, y la industria. "De la comparación de todos los parámetros resulta un balance hídrico negativo al ser mayor la necesidad de riego respecto a la disponibilidad del recurso subterráneo y superficial". Así de claro lo expone el informe.

Pero hay más: "Se desconoce el volumen real y exacto de las extracciones por la existencia de bombeos irregulares"; hay zonas concretas, como la cabecera de la Rocina, el norte de El Rocío y Matalagrana que exigen "actuaciones especiales"; es "posible que haya contaminación en las aguas subterráneas debida a la actividad agrícola"; y mantener las extracciones supondría sobrepasar los volúmenes establecidos por el Instituto Geológico.

Una solución, aunque no inmediata, pasaría por sustituir las aguas subterráneas por transferencias de 19,99 hectómetros cúbicos al año de otros sistemas.

Pero el plan establece un programa de actuaciones de emergencia para afrontar la situación en un año.

Una de las soluciones a corto plazo es la ordenación de los aprovechamientos subterráneos. En este sentido, se propone que en un máximo de dos meses después de la aprobación del plan, todos los titulares de explotaciones soliciten o confirmen la concesión de agua a través de las comunidades de regantes. Tendrán que demostrar la existencia de la explotación antes de 2004 y la continuidad de la misma. En un año, se resolverán los procedimientos y se tendrá que constituir la junta central de usuarios.

Otra medida es la clausura de todas las captaciones subterráneas que abastecen a suelos que no sean regables, que no estén amparadas por un derecho de aguas o que no superen el proceso de regularización.

También propone establecer sistemas de control, especialmente en las zonas sensibles y en el acuífero 27, del que se abastece Doñana, y mantener la dotación máxima en 4.000 metros cúbicos. Sólo se revisarán las limitaciones cuando haya constancia de recuperación del acuífero.

El plan pretende limitar la explotación de aguas subterráneas a 22,77 hectómetros cúbicos al año, que es la masa "ecológicamente asumible".

A estas medidas habría que añadir otras como la mejora de las técnicas de riego, el aprovechamiento del ciclo integral con el uso de aguas residuales, la utilización de aguas pluviales y recuperación de arroyos y esteros.

- Red viaria. Según el diagnóstico, la red convencional actual supone un impacto significativo para el lince y se utilizan los caminos rurales para evitar atascos sin que estén preparados ni para este tráfico ni para el tránsito de temporeros.

El plan propone una reordenación específica e incluso características especiales para las carreteras y caminos. Es la partida más cara de todo el programa de actuaciones: 19.791.800 euros.

- Usos del suelo. El territorio que abarca el plan cuenta con 13.170 hectáreas de secano y 9.000 de regadío. Un 34% del suelo está protegido, así como el 57% de la superficie forestal. El programa de actuaciones cree necesario una actualización del registro de usos y propone crear corredores ecológicos.

- Espacio forestal. La pérdida de uso forestal y las prácticas agrícolas inadecuadas desertifican el territorio, fragmentan el hábitat natural, destruyen biodiversidad, alteran y degradan la red hidrológica natural e impiden usos tradicionales y compatibles.

Ante este diagnóstico, el plan propone un mayor seguimiento de las transformaciones con políticas de cooperación y ordenación eficaces.

- Espacio agrícola. La producción agrícola es crucial desde el punto de vista económico y social, pero el crecimiento del regadío sobre suelos tradicionalmente forestales genera agresiones en cauces, contaminación, residuos y erosión, entre otras consecuencias. Pero el conflicto fundamental es que el agua es un recurso escaso fundamental para el desarrollo de este sector y cuya gestión sostenible es ya un requerimiento ambiental ineludible.

En este ámbito, el plan establece como principal propuesta la identificación de la superficie máxima regable, que estaría compuesta por los terrenos con derechos de agua ya otorgados y terrenos en regadío en el año 2004 que hayan mantenido la actividad. Se excluyen terrenos denunciados por cambios de uso no autorizados o las parcelas sin derecho de explotación.

Una de las claves es fijar también un máximo de agua. En este caso se propone una dotación de 4.000 metros cúbicos por hectárea y año para el regadío intensivo y 1.500 para el olivar.

Finalmente, también se propone el fomento de la agricultura ecológica y de prácticas eficaces con los recursos hídricos existentes.

- Conectividad ecológica. Por último, el plan propone un sistema de corredores de 156 kilómetros y 3.133 hectáreas que atravesaría y conectaría los espacios de uso forestal y serviría de soporte para el tránsito de la fauna.
"El problema existe, afrontémoslo"

El principal Ayuntamiento de la zona de Doñana, Almonte -el municipio que más superficie y población tiene implicados en el plan de regadío-, así como los agricultores con derechos de agua y los ecológicos vienen demandando la publicación urgente del plan de riego para Doñana.

Lejos de beneficiarse por el retraso en su exposición pública y apertura del plazo de alegaciones, son los primeros perjudicados por una situación de la que se aprovechan aquellos que realizan extracciones ilegales o que han puesto en riego hectáreas que usan recursos de otros con derechos sobre ellos.

El recientemente reelegido presidente de la asociación Comité Andaluz de Agricultura Ecológica, Francisco Casero, ha tomado la iniciativa y expresado el sentir de esta comunidad en una carta dirigida al presidente de la Junta, José Antonio Griñán, en la que afirma: "No puede haber más demora, no hay justificación técnica y el retraso tan solo provoca incertidumbre y problemas".

Uno de los argumentos de la misiva, respaldada por alcaldes y agricultores, es el daño en la imagen de Andalucía en Europa, donde se acusa a la región de "desecar Doñana para regar las fresas".

"El problema existe, afrontémoslo", afirma Casero, quien no entiende las razones para que no se haga público el plan y se abra el periodo de alegaciones. "Salvo que haya intereses ocultos", advierte.

Uno de los motivos para un retraso de años es que el plan tiene un final normativo que propone limitar a 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos por hectárea y año el máximo de recursos disponibles para riego. "No se permitirán nuevas autorizaciones de agua", afirma el texto.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Ben-Amar, ese era uno de los textos que quería subir y no podía.
El reportaje me parece muy bien traído y da una idea de cómo gestionar el agua en una zona donde los intereses medioambientales se superponen con los de los agricultores, cosa siempre harto difícil.
A ver si consiguen gestionarlo bien, en el plazo de un año que se han dado.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que así sea, Doñana lo merece

----------


## biogon

bueno, no es para tanto, con otro trasvase del tajo se soluciona y listo, bueno, mejor me callo, mas vale no dar ideas...que los canales los carga el diablo.
Saludos, desde la ribera del júcar (manchega)

----------


## ben-amar

> bueno, no es para tanto, con otro trasvase del tajo se soluciona y listo, bueno, mejor me callo, mas vale no dar ideas...que los canales los carga el diablo.
> Saludos, desde la ribera del júcar (manchega)


jajaja, bienvenido blogon, acomodate  :Smile: 
Que no te lo vea Cantarin  :Cool: , le da algo  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Darte la Bienvenida y a tí Ben-amar, darte las gracias por ese documento y la foto de la desembocadura del Guadalquivir..... impresionante!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...04elpand_3/Tes

El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, afirmó ayer que el plan de reordenación de los regadíos de Doñana, que se anunció hace tres años, se publicará para que se puedan presentar las alegaciones "en breve, en cuestión de días y si no, semanas". Según señaló Díaz Trillo, el retraso en su publicación se debe a que "se están ultimando los detalles técnicos referidos, sobre todo, a la cartografía".

La consejería de Medio Ambiente ha participado en la elaboración de este plan, que pretende poner orden en las plantaciones que han crecido al margen de la legalidad en Doñana y que están dañando el acuífero que nutre a este espacio protegido. Sin embargo, la consejería responsable de este plan, y la que debe publicarlo, es el de Obras Públicas y Vivienda. El departamento de Josefina Cruz anunció su publicación para el pasado mes de diciembre, algo que no se ha cumplido. El texto del plan que ya se había aprobado en noviembre contempla que solo pueda haber al norte de la corona forestal de Doñana 9.000 hectáreas de regadío, con lo que se quedarán fuera un buen número de plantaciones, que también captan agua de forma irregular del acuífero. Los alcaldes y grupos ecologistas llevan semanas presionando a la Administración autonómica para que se publique de una vez el plan de regadíos.

El consejero de Medio Ambiente también se pronunció ayer sobre la polémica abierta con el proyecto del puerto de Sevilla de aumentar el dragado del Guadalquivir. Según Díaz Trillo, el dragado deberá ser "sostenible", tal y como ha defendido la Junta de Andalucía. "Se trata de proteger y conservar un espacio frágil y un ecosistema especialmente sensible, y hacerlo desde parámetros de sostenibilidad", añadió.

----------

